# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  HSC Speedrunner IV - Aegean Speed Lines (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να κατεβάζεται το ταχύπλοο της Aegean Speed Lines ακολουθώντας το σύνδεσμο: http://naxosshipyardssa.blogspot.gr/...ped-lines.html

vehicle.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ τα μοντέλα σου Γιώργο. Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## puntov

Και αυτο τελειο το πλοιο να σαι καλα ευχαριστω πολύ !!!!!!!!

----------

